# Calling all 1970 vintage ladies TTC



## Maddy40

Well the '69ers seem to have an active thread, so thought I would see how many 1970s ladies are here. 

Hubby & I have been married nearly 4 years and we are TTC#1. After surgery 3 years ago we were told we would likely be infertile. HA! In May 2012 we fell pregnant unexpectedly and without trying. Although the pregnancy did not continue it sure has set off my body-clock-hormones that were previously dormant!

I have already raised 2 children from preschool age, one is now mid-teens, the other a young adult. Although they were not born to me, they are def *mine* in every way. DH has never had children and he is desperate to father a child from the early years. So here we are on TTC Cycle 1.

Who all else is out there?


----------



## Katherine1209

Hi Maddy,
I have an older daughter and am trying to conceive nearly twenty years later! Just had the 21 day blood test. 
Trying for only four months but I'm finding my partner doesn't really understand how stressful this can be for me. He is much more laid back about it but I so have my heart set on having a baby together it's really hard to not focus on it all the time. I mean, I'm the one who takes the ovulation tests and has really changed what I put in my body. 
And the waiting between ovulation and seeing if my period comes is hard to bear, I get so impatient that I start doing pregnancy tests five days.
Playing the waiting game until the 20th of July but I don't feel any symptoms...







Maddy40 said:


> Well the '69ers seem to have an active thread, so thought I would see how many 1970s ladies are here.
> 
> Hubby & I have been married nearly 4 years and we are TTC#1. After surgery 3 years ago we were told we would likely be infertile. HA! In May 2012 we fell pregnant unexpectedly and without trying. Although the pregnancy did not continue it sure has set off my body-clock-hormones that were previously dormant!
> 
> I have already raised 2 children from preschool age, one is now mid-teens, the other a young adult. Although they were not born to me, they are def *mine* in every way. DH has never had children and he is desperate to father a child from the early years. So here we are on TTC Cycle 1.
> 
> Who all else is out there?


----------



## Fiona41

Hi Maddy and Katherine!

Another 1970's lady here. Will be 42 next month - HTH did that happen! :)

Anyway, I have been with my DH for 5 years, married nearly 4 years and we are TTC no.2. DS is 18 months old and it took us 18 months to conceive him. We have been TTC again since he was 3 months old (figured it would take a while) had an early loss 2nd month trying, then nothing since. We finally started assisted treatment last month.

I'll agree it is all very stressful. My DH doesn't understand that either. :(


----------



## Maddy40

Bwhahaha, too funny. I was so excited about starting a thread that I typed 1970 instead of 1971. So I've made myself a whole 1 year older than I really am :) I'm such a nong...and it just goes to show that my brain is totally baby obsessed right now and not focussing very well.


----------



## Curlysusan

I'm a 1970's gall too. I'm about to start TTC #1 as a single mom by choice. Mr. Right hasn't shown up yet and I'm done waiting.

I hope the baby dust fairy sprinkles us all with sticky beans quickly.


----------



## Katherine1209

Hi susan,
I had my first child on my own and now trying to have a second child. My first is about to turn 19! As Fiona said "how did that happen"!
Waiting to test and so hoping for a BFP!! Should be doing it on the 19 th, trying to be patient....


----------



## Curlysusan

I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ghanagirl

Hi! Im a 1970 baby trying for a 2013 baby! Good luck to all!


----------



## fairylights

Hello, I'm so glad there are other 1970 folk out there, makes me feel less 'alone' I'm 42 ( feel 30 still inside !) only decided I wanted a child very recently, hope it's not to late, will find out in next few days if I have been successful this month....luckily I live in a country where women seem to have their babies a little later in life, makes me feel younger. Fingers crossed that bitch :witch: doesn't turn up on Monday.


----------



## Spot

I am a 1970er too.

Nothing is impossible!


----------



## LuckyW

1970, woot!


----------



## Spot

I'm back to ttc :(


----------



## Hope3

Count me in!

My mum had me at 37 and in 1970 that was rare. I was her first after 2 miscarriages.

Because of the age my mum had me I thought I had no need to worry about all those post 35 scare stories. How wrong I was!

Here's to beating the odds for baby no.1 at 42! :thumbup:


----------



## momof5wants1

1970 here as well, will be 42 next month. I have 5 children and really want to try one last time for a boy, but will take another girl. Was on the pill for 4 months, came off it and got pg right away and lost it a week after my bfp, and so far nothing since and it's been 17 cycles. I have 7 angel babies and 5 beautiful daughters.


----------



## More4mom

Me too! Me too! 1970. Three kids already - 16, 13, 10. TTC after vasectomy reversal, this is my 20th cycle. I found out that I have a uterine polyp that is causing the secondary infertility and is to be removed next week. Here's hoping that once that's out, a BFP will be quick to follow!!! 

Fun to have fellow 42'ers!!!! Praying for BPF's all around!!!


----------



## starbaby

Hey, can i join you gals? :) I'm a 1971 baby, and trying to make a 2013 baby..................never give up hope i say! x


----------



## starbaby

Oooooh, sorry i read it as 1970's, not 1970......am i excluded? :)


----------



## More4mom

starbaby said:


> Oooooh, sorry i read it as 1970's, not 1970......am i excluded? :)

No need for exclusions.... Happy to have you!! :thumbup: Good luck to you!!!


----------



## starbaby

More4mom said:


> starbaby said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh, sorry i read it as 1970's, not 1970......am i excluded? :)
> 
> No need for exclusions.... Happy to have you!! :thumbup: Good luck to you!!!Click to expand...

Why thank you kindly friend :) x:happydance:


----------



## CHILLbilly

I'm a 1971 baby as well......
nice to see so many others my age!!!!!
I started TTC at age 37 ( had a MMC at 36, didn't even know I was pregnant til 9 weeks)
fast forward.... 3 yrs TTC with a few breaks for vacations ( so I didn't loose my mind) another MC last yr, and here I am ..2nd IUI treatment., possible ovarian failure due to my FSH and estrogen numbers. BUT I still have hope after finding out about wheatgrass and COQ10 suppliments that may help my eggs..
anywhooooo..... so you can see by my ticker i am in 2ww...BUT do not symptom spot... sa I had an HSG shot and will have pregnancy symptoms due to that..LOTS of fun!!!!! I didn't know about that last IUI cycle as nobody at the office tod me...I would have tested early and seen a positive test....arggg 
good thing I have BandB to give me all the answers I need!!!!!!!

p.s. does non else think "Vintage" sounds sexy?? haha


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Vintage is awesome!

I'm a 1971 girly. . .almost 41 and a half!

I have 3 amazing girls from my first marriage but am trying for my first with my current hubby, whom I have been with for 5 years. He's only 35, the youngin. ;) We would just love to have one of our own!!

Glad to not be the only one with the AARP card before graduation if we are so blessed! :)


----------



## 2blue lines

1972 in the house! Ladies 

I'm in The TWW 10DPO & feelin like it ain't never gonna happen

But here's to one last shot!


----------



## starbaby

Vintage is so definitely sexy ha ha! 
I just wanted to do an update on my tww, still waiting for either a bfp or af, BUT........ I have a lot of symptoms that really do make me feel pg, I really hope its not just my wishful thinking, especially as i did what I told myself i wouldn't and told OH I feel it. :( was going to wait til at least a faint snifter of a line before I revealed my feelings! 
Tested yesterday, not a sausage, bright white no matter how Many angles I squint at it!
I am cd 36, with an average cd length of 31, but I have had 2 longer cycles over the last 6 months, of 37. 

I think I had a late O, mainly due to the huge amount of ewcm I had on cd 26, and the bfn's/no af obviously :) I also think my luteal phase is on the short side normally as in the past when i have used opk's they've indicated such. I think I often have trouble getting eggs out, had been diagnosed in the past as pcos, though different consultant disputed this as bloods didn't tally and took me off metformin. This was a couple of years ago now, between then and now I've no consultant, off the radar, due to relationship issues, had 2 Mc's last year, One MMC and One spontaneous both around the 8 week mark. 
Anyway, been ntnp since June, but if i'm honest more ttc than that ha ha! (denial is a great thing huh?....I KNOW how much i want this, just Called it ntnp to maintain an even emotional balance!) 
So, if i'm right and I did O at cd 26, then I started my "symptoms" that reminded me very much of last years pg's on 3 dpo Which I KNOW is early and may have been my imagination enhancing it, but boobs started occasional twinges and aches, I started to get Vivid dreams and scant sticky white cm. Cervix high and soft. 
Dpo 4 and 5 same, but increasing boob twinges, and some af but "different" type cramping and increased white cm. Also had a couple of hours of heartburn.
Dpo 6 and 7 boobs more consistently sore. Cervix up and down like a Yoyo but never really low like before af. Still moist feeling down there most of the time, but not tons, still creamy in appearance. I dont often get creamy cm during my cycle at all so odd. More heartburn, dreams and on day 7 weird sort of rapid pulse/throb exactly where my uterus is. I thought, hmmmmm...... THATS a new one! 

Dpo 8 _ 10 Boobs ache most of the time, in fact i worry when they stop! Continued twinges down there, now and then felt very wet, had to check for af a few times, Cervix staying high and soft and last Night at work when I did that I checked my Cervix again and there was a massive glob of creamy cm, very elastic but like a sorry,but like a kids bogey when they sneeze and it dangles out their nose! Really sorry, that was gross!
From dpo 3 .....I KNOW i KNOW, but at the time i thought i was late as i had miscalculated my cycle cos i had spotting for 5 days before I came on properly!.......have done ic hpt's (10 mliu.....is that the right abbreviation? Dunno but 10's anyway!) And all have been bright white, not a shadow, evap, smudge or hint no matter how Many times i squint and change the light/angle! Last test yesterday morning, Dpo 10, gonna use my last ic on Dpo 12 which is tomorrow (wed 26th Oct) and if that bfn then buy more to test on saturday, if I can wait that Long, which should be Dpo 15, so if bfn and still no af gonna start thinkin the dreaded menapause! Ha ha!
Please forgive any typos, doing this on my phone at work, and I have sausage fingers! Xxx


----------



## 40yearoldmum

i was 42 in may.
I have a little boy age 3 born when I was 39. Since him I have tried since he was 7 months old and have had 4 miscarriages, the last one resulted in a D&C after being diagnosed with a partial molar pregnancy I saw the little thing with a strong heartbeat and had to kill it.
I also have antiphospholid syndrome where my blood clots when it sees a foreign body ie a baby so have to take medication when pregnant, that was diagnosed after loss number 3. 
I have tested positive this month but the line has faded to almost nothing today so I guess im experiencing a chemical pregnancy. I wish I could stop but I can't stop trying.
My husband thinks we are happy having concluded our TTC journey. But I still track and have sex at pertinent times, it is giving a much more relaxed life for everyone, when he knew what was happening I would take out my frustrations on him. Now its a 'secret' I have to keep it to myself, its hard and upsetting but much easier. I will have a go next month too.


----------



## starbaby

I understand your feelings on that One and probably would do exactly the same, good luck and fingers crossed for your "surprise" bfp and healthy little One xx


----------



## starbaby

Damnit, I knew i'd cave! Wasnt going to test til tomorrow but bought a load of assorted tests on say home from work today and poas the second I got home! Bfn of coure, on frer AND my ic. Durrr. :(

After I'd peed though, I saw in the Bowl, tmi, sorry, a big glob of thick cm with brownish and pink streaks. ib??? Mucous plug forming??? Mucous plug failing??? Af starting??? Ugh. Feeling mildly crampy today and boobs less sore. Hmmmmm. Perhaps I wasted my money on all those tests. Xx


----------



## nino3

Hi all, Hope i can join. I am a 1976 baby. I dont feel my age at all though. Have 2 beautiful healthy babies. A 4 year old boy and a 18 month daughter. It took me 14 months to conceive my son and 18 months to conceive my daughter. I have been ttc since my little girl was 5 almost 6 months old. I knew it would take a while and since im not that young, i decided to start early and here i am. Still waiting for a bfp. I hope and pray i caught the eggie but who knows. I am either 3 or 4 dpo today. I dont bd every day but do it every other day during my fertile week so hopefully that will be enough. With my son i honestly did it only once that whole month and got pg. With my daughter i did it every other day for 3 days and bam, pregnant. My doc, send me for blood tests to make sure everything was ok and i am in perfect health and still fertile. I just wish I could get a bfp already. Went to a birthday party a few weeks ago and the kids mom announced everyone she was preggo. I got so jelaouse. He sis and siter in law are pregnant too so it was really hard on me mainly cause no one knows i am ttc. Please wish me luck. Good luck to you all.


----------



## starbaby

Good luck nino3, lets hope its a sticky month for all of us vintage girls. :) so hard this waiting game isn't it, i'm probably about 11 Dpo, bfn so far. Fingers crossed for all of us. X


----------



## justhoping

I'm a 70's kid too...40 yrs to date. I have 4 kids my oldest is 17 and graduating high school. Youngest is going to be 5 and I'm divorced. I guess I love kids and huge family and I got scared when my doctor said start to try now if you really want this or just dont. So here I am :D (waves)

ps I love that pretty much everyone on this site doesnt judge...that is what drew me here in the first place :)


----------



## starbaby

BFN on Asda cheapie (15miu) this morning, not a surprise. I just know i'll keep testing every day til af or BFP, if neither then at least for the next ten days till my tests run out :)
OH says my boobs are def fuller and firmer and my nipples darker, and he can hardly reach my Cervix, he can usually feel it but not lately. Glad its not just my imagination. 
Has anyone found any links on explaining pre implantation symptoms from EPH on the Internet? I'm curious as to Why people can get symptoms before HCG starts to multiply. Also astounded at the massive range of HPT levels at the same week/days pg. I mean from what the poas website States you can be 14 days after conception and only have a level of 3 or you could be 400 odd at the same duration! Wow!
So basically if my Standard 25miu tests negative I could still be 3 weeks post fertilisation and have a level of 18 which wouldn't give a line. Its complicated as well as frustrating this waiting gane. Xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

Just popping on here for a quick peek....... 

whitesox- aarp card? whats that..haha

2bluelines- are you still doing acupuncture? I wish I would have done something liek that when I started TTC 4 yrs ago. I'm on my 2nd IUI and think it would have helped.


40yroldmom- So sorry if this is a chemical......fingers crossed test is defective and you get a stronger line.

starbaby- good luck with testing.... you hear stories of 8dpo BFP and sometimes 2 weeks late BFP..... its natures cruel joke I think..... Try to keep your mind off of it tho' do something fun while waiting....

justhoping- this is a really supportive site..... and good luck with your 2ww!!!


nino- i agree that its soo hard to hear those announcements, and then have to either see updates on FB or hear about them.... would they want to hear about our TTC troubles...daily? haha I had 4 FB friends putting weekly updates on babys progress so I had to unsubscribe....LOL 


well i have 3 bored dogs that need my attention.....that and I have to ge some housework done..... BandB is not good for that..hahahaha

I have my fingers crossed for you ladies..I want to see some BFP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starbaby

Thanks CHILLbilly, and I know what you mean about the b and b distraction, my OH is going to ban me soon I think ha ha! X


----------



## momof5wants1

Well, I'm back at square 1, or rather cd2 now. UGH!! Tired of the games my body is playing. Last cycle was an 18 day lp!!!! And, if I get pregnant this cycle, the baby would be due at the same time my youngest turns 4. I already have 2 in Jan, 2 in Sept and now 1 in July. Is this a trend I'm going to have here? 2 in July to finish it off?? LOL, oh well, using one of those home menopause tests with fmu tomorrow and praying for a negative result. I'll keep you all posted. Niters ladies.


----------



## starbaby

Sorry to hear you're back to the start, momof5wants1, hang in there and i hope that home test tells you all still in good order down there! 

My update, bfn on Asda cheapie this a.m. Still high cp, but some pink streaks on paper after i poas. Hope its implantation not af about to pounce. Boobs still ache intermittently and some more inusual cramping last night. Not expecting any kind of bfp til saturday at the earliest but if that was ib showing this morning then I cant see my hcg being high enough til at the earliest next Wednesday. OH says he thinks i'll get a bfp next Wednesday. Hope he's right! Xx


----------



## starbaby

Still spotting, pink and red streaks in cm when I wipe after peeing, not usually how my af starts, but humph.....feeling gloomy. Cervix still high though. Cramps a little and this doesn't follow my usual af either, normally I'd have 1 day light flow, no cm in it, and two or three noticeable Cramps then no cramping and full flow till about day 4, then a couple of watery pink/brown days and done. Though my last af was weird with 5 days spotting first, but watery pink for those. this is different, esp with the cm. Dunno what to think, constant light dull crampy feeling and nothing on undies, just when I wipe. Would be about right for af on my days though, Would mean a 37 day cycle this time, which I've had twice in last 8 months. Boooooo, so gloomy now, and feelin like its all over for this One. Xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

Mum of 5- Sorry to hear you're on cd2 ....boooooo...... BUT next cycle would be a july baby!! that would finish off your birthday "list" haha plus Im a july baby and we're the best!! haha and home test for menopause....never heard of that.... I had 2 cycles of very bad blood work nubers that were poitng that way .....this cycle was good...hopfully.
With 5 kids i guess you don't have time to have a bottle of wine or soemthing else to help with AF? hope you do something for yourself to take the sting of AF away......

Starbaby- our bodies sure do F*&K with us don't they. same type of cramps, possible spotting, sore boobs, ect...... with AF and pregnancy.... so you might be testing next wed? I am due to test the thursday after...so i will be rooting for you!!!!!!


----------



## momof5wants1

I got the test at dollar tree, it measures fsh in the urine. Just like the First Response Fertility test does. Done on CD3 with fmu. It was TOTALLY :bfn: whereas the one I took 6 months ago had the second line and it was nearly positive. So, I'm thinking that by starting Vitanica Pregnancy Prep, it stabilized my hormones. My AF is more like it used to be a couple of years ago, prior to dd#5 soooooooooooooooooooooo, here's hoping I can get dh to :sex: at the right time this cycle and finally catch the egg. And yeah, I'll settle for the pattern just to get my last little take home baby. 7 angels are more than enough, thank you very much.


----------



## nino3

How is everyone doing. I am either 5 or 6 dpo today and already want to test. Im glad my car is in the shop. Maybe ill start testing tomorrow and see what happens. My last pregnancy i started testing at like 5 dpo...(testaholic) and got a clear bfp at 8 dpo. Had skipped 7 dpo so i dont know if i would have seen anything. I took geritol this month and ate pineapple core and drank grapefruit juice and am now taking vitamins, and folic acid. Boy i wish this was my month. I didnt have a good feeling last month but for some reason i feel a bit of hope this cycle. Been praying alot. God bless you all and hope we get our bfp's soon.


----------



## fairylights

I'm 5 or 6 dpo today too, only sign so far is really sore nipples and hunger. Going to try and go about my normal life and not look at every symptom like last month. Got good strong line on Ov test and used Pre-seed so fingers crossed. convincing myself 42 is young


----------



## starbaby

Awww thanks CHILLbilly, i'm feeling far less positive about a bfp now, still spotting lightly but its bright red blood and still cramping. Nipples are very dark so thats a plus, but Cervix surfing lower now and I cant escape the feeling its af starting. I'm gutted and kicking myself for getting so carried away and excited about the symptoms. It isnt a period flow yet but I did have 5 days of very light flow and spotting before my last period, so maybe this is just a new pattern starting. I wont waste any tests now unless it dries up, or if It stays light spotting will test wed. That's d day for scrapping my baby hopes this cycle. Will keep updating and checking out everyones progress though, good luck girls :) xx


----------



## momof5wants1

https://www.vitanica.com/supplements_10.htm

Go to that link and towards the bottom of the page is the description of Pregnancy Prep. Seems to be working on this soon to be 42yr old body


----------



## starbaby

Still got spotting, dark red and Brown, not enough for a pad, mostly just when I wipe after peeing. Sorry tmi. Still got aching boobs, the frustrating thing is I only ever get that with pregnancy, and last Night i noticed my nipples were much darker than normal. Dont seem so much today though. Was reading up about implantation and bleeding and there were a lot of women saying they had quite a bit and still were pg. I'm probably just clutching at straws mind you. If I hasn't all the other signs I Would just be calling this a slow starting af. Bah, I really should just get a grip. If it were a friend describing it to me I know i'd think she was fooling herself. Was just so certain this time. Xx


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

HUGS Starbaby! It's such a roller coaster!! To the gals that AF has caught, I'm so sorry. Lots of luck for the next cycle.

AARP~ haha supplemental insurance for senior citizens. 

I'm around 6 dpo, very stuffy nose, creamy CM when I check internally but nothing copious enough to get my hopes too high. The normal twinges and the beginning of sore breasts. What would I do with all my extra time if I didn't symptom spot?? :)

I'm feeling good about my body these days, the last 2 cycles seemed very normal and I had good ewcm. I hope it's doing what it is supposed to! 

Hope you all have a fantastic weekend! Fingers crossed!


----------



## CHILLbilly

ah starbaby!!!:hugs: Really do hope it works out for you.....
I can't post more right now...OH made poutine for supper..hehe 2nd time I have had it... i swore never to eat it as I would LOVE it a to much and end up eating it every day...LOL:wacko:
but I have some self control!!!!

hope you have a good night..and I will be back on tommorrow to see whats up !!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

momof5wants1 said:


> https://www.vitanica.com/supplements_10.htm
> 
> Go to that link and towards the bottom of the page is the description of Pregnancy Prep. Seems to be working on this soon to be 42yr old body

:thumbup:
Great product list! I'd definitely try the nausea blend if I am lucky enough to have a sticky. :)


----------



## starbaby

Thanks so much for all your support girls, sadly af definitely got me, so i'm out of the game and back to the starting post for another crack! cd3 and counting :) Good luck to all you lovely ladies left in the game, will be checking out your progress, and to the rest of us, hugs and comiserations, we'll get there girls, with a little bit of baby dust. xx


----------



## 2blue lines

:cry:so sorry to hear :( I'm CD3 also best of luck to us !


----------



## ghanagirl

Ohhh ladies! Today i turned 42!!! Where are the salts Im feeling faint! Didnt someone say 42 is the new 21? Lol! I guess especially if its multiplied by 2. Oh well, heres to hopefully being a first time mom at 42!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Starbaby, 2 bluelines- Sorry to hear that girls.....I'm the same..on the verge of cd1....red cm inside, hasn't made it to pad yet( tmi but thats the best way to describe it) and the crampiness and craziness has kicked in.. I lost it this morning with dogs and puppy misbehaving....I really want that bottle of wine but am waiting for full flow..even tho I know its coming.....
Happy canadian thanksgiving ..... and happy anniversary for me... damn it...LOL

ghanagirl- welcome...... and yay for 1st time mom at ur age...I'm 41 past july and am still tryng for #1....... i should have tried as soon as i met my husband at age 33..hahaha.. oh what we know know that we could change. oh well....
Hope this cycle and the next is more positive for us all!!!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

ghanagirl said:


> Ohhh ladies! Today i turned 42!!! Where are the salts Im feeling faint! Didnt someone say 42 is the new 21? Lol! I guess especially if its multiplied by 2. Oh well, heres to hopefully being a first time mom at 42!

I'm not too far behind! I'll be 42 in April. We'll just say 42 IS the new 21!! 

Good luck!


----------



## starbaby

Hi ladies, Just a question, maybe someone has similar and can shed some light, I'm cd5, and STILL have painful boobs, (i never get this, only in pregnancy, but i know i'm not pg, still on af) and last 2 days have had the most awful bouts of pain, boobs, back all the way down, tummy and abdomen. So bad yesterday i had to get in touch with GP and he gave me mefanamic acid 500mg, which works to a degree, but i dont know whats causing this. Its concerning me a bit, in my whole lifetime i've had only a handful of "bad" af's that had cramps, a couple of times bad enough to make me puke, but generally the rare cramps i get are minor and very shortlived, only for a few hours the day my cycle starts. Why on earth is my body behaving like this all of a sudden. The boobs thing leading up to my af was the main cause of me convincing myself i was pg. Now it just doesn't seem to want to go away! Any ideas? x


----------



## Chuffy

Hello Ladies, I'm a 70's gal, now 42 and like curlysusan I'm choosing single motherhood. 
Due to start a stimulated cycle this month....excited, nervous, scared of missing 'signs', worrying if I'm going to get my ovulation timed right with my procedure.....and so on. It is FABULOUS to know you are all out there sharing the experience and the love! :thumbup:


----------



## Andypanda6570

starbaby said:


> Hi ladies, Just a question, maybe someone has similar and can shed some light, I'm cd5, and STILL have painful boobs, (i never get this, only in pregnancy, but i know i'm not pg, still on af) and last 2 days have had the most awful bouts of pain, boobs, back all the way down, tummy and abdomen. So bad yesterday i had to get in touch with GP and he gave me mefanamic acid 500mg, which works to a degree, but i dont know whats causing this. Its concerning me a bit, in my whole lifetime i've had only a handful of "bad" af's that had cramps, a couple of times bad enough to make me puke, but generally the rare cramps i get are minor and very shortlived, only for a few hours the day my cycle starts. Why on earth is my body behaving like this all of a sudden. The boobs thing leading up to my af was the main cause of me convincing myself i was pg. Now it just doesn't seem to want to go away! Any ideas? x

I am like you and have never ever never ever never, did i mention, Never.... Had sore Boobies, only in my 4 pregnancies. About 3 to 4 months ago I started getting sore boobs right during ovulation ( I always feel my ovulation I get a pain on my right or left side) this is just what i call a new symptom. When it first happened I really thought I was pregnant cause I never ever get that , but now ever since that time I get the sore Boobies/ I don't think there is anything wrong, i just think your body is changing is all... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## momof5wants1

I had that happen each cycle after I turned 40. Started the Pregnancy Prep and not only did the pain stop, but so did the 3 day light period. It went back to a normal 4 days and instead of only 3 pads for an entire AF, I went through 8, like usual before I turned 40. All I think is the hormones are lagging and fluctuating so much and causing all sorts of issues.


----------



## CHILLbilly

My iui cycle got cancelled due to higher FSH #.. i got 13 on day 2,3.
think its supposed to be under 10....
I need to treat my body better...
more exercise or at least physical activity,no sugar, caffine, processed foods, more veggies, ect..I don't drink much at all anymore..maybe 1 beer once in awhile....
I feel like giving up BUT now realize this is a wake up call to be in better health....

Hope everyone else is doing good..... I'll be back online hen I have ore time to o thro threads and check up on you all....


----------



## 2blue lines

Wondering how the Vintage group is doing. Anyone going to do IUI IVF this month? 

I'm going in Tues Weds next week- wish me luck !!


----------



## 2blue lines

CHILLbilly said:


> My iui cycle got cancelled due to higher FSH #.. i got 13 on day 2,3.
> think its supposed to be under 10....
> I need to treat my body better...
> more exercise or at least physical activity,no sugar, caffine, processed foods, more veggies, ect..I don't drink much at all anymore..maybe 1 beer once in awhile....
> I feel like giving up BUT now realize this is a wake up call to be in better health....
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good..... I'll be back online hen I have ore time to o thro threads and check up on you all....

Bummer Girl! I totally believe it makes a difference taking good care of yourself I'm thinking of doing Yoga a few times a week. Figure it has a relaxing & physical effect


----------



## 2blue lines

Chuffy said:


> Hello Ladies, I'm a 70's gal, now 42 and like curlysusan I'm choosing single motherhood.
> Due to start a stimulated cycle this month....excited, nervous, scared of missing 'signs', worrying if I'm going to get my ovulation timed right with my procedure.....and so on. It is FABULOUS to know you are all out there sharing the experience and the love! :thumbup:

Welcome!!! I'm doing another IUI round this month! Don't get disappointed if it doesn't work takes a couple cycles for your body to respond to the meds


----------



## 40yearoldmum

Hi 
I posted a couple of weeks ago as I tested positive and then the line went so faint I thought I had had a chemical. I went on holiday and still didn't have a period. Anyway when I tested I still have a positive :0)
I had a history so am trying to be unattached, I have docs appointment tomorrow and I hope he can organise a quick scan because if it is viable I have to be quick sharp ish onto ' clexane' for my blood clotting problem. We will see


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Fingers X'd for you!!!! I hope you have a healthy bean!! 

I am thinking I need to try the pregnancy prep, I also have been having only 3 day periods that are fairly light, compared to how they used to be at least and TONS of breast pain, which I used to only have when pg. 

I felt like I had a good cycle again this time, then out of the blue AF showed 3 days early. Have never had a 25 day cycle. sigh. Moving on!


----------



## CHILLbilly

40yroldmom Oh I have my fingers crossed for you!!! Good luck at your scan!!!!!

Whitesxfan- I had the ame thing....4 day early period...i have had 21 day cycles before...1 per year it seems. 
My FSH #'s are too high this cycle...so cd1 was a shit day for me..and cd 3 when I got blood results sucked as well.....lol
Silver lining is....feeling O pain on my right side..my BLOCKED tube side..so IUI would have been cancelled anyway... Going to bd on O days just in case ole lefty has an egg as well..bahaha.
Since this cycle is a "no go" I will be on here stalking you ladies!!!!!


----------



## 40yearoldmum

Thanks I have it scheduled for Thursday 25 th October I should be 7w 1 day.
It can't come quick enuff!


----------



## momof5wants1

Well, fiddle faddle, I'm on CD 20 and no sign of O yet with a usual 28-29 day cycle. Guess having a car accident on the last day of af and then having fil go in for a quadruple bypass wasn't the best thing to have happen. :/


----------



## CHILLbilly

momof5- Wow that sounds pretty stressful...... Hope nobody was hurt in accident and Best thoughts for your FIL....
That could indeed screw with your cycle...


----------



## starbaby

I'm both anxious and excited for you 40yearoldmom, I hope the scan goes well and you come back to us with good news. X
Momof5, i'm about the same as you cd wise, surge on cd 20 :winkwink: though didn't get a def pos result I think I have missed the peak reading at the times i tested, ( I did 3 tests that day, first thing, early afternoon and late night) cos they went from nothing to feint to dark almost equal to control line and feint again over 3 days, so thats good enough for me! I'm now cd 22 and we've be'd each Night for last 3 days, also I used my femcap last Night just to make sure they couldn't escape ha ha ha! Havent had as much ewcm this month as last though, wet but not loads :( 
Anyway, wishing everyone lotes babydust this cycle and good test/scans for all xxx


----------



## 40yearoldmum

Scan went well.
Embryo with heartbeat and doesn't appear to be anything scary in there too. Sonographer said it looks like it should measured 6w5d and my dates say 7w1d she said they don't get concerned unless 4 or so days out at this stage, anyone know differently? 
Anyway she said I won't get scanned now till 12 weeks, I'm going to see doc tomorrow or Monday as there is no way I can cope going that long. If I can't get an earlier one I'll go private, I'm going to see if they will bring my NHL one earlier as I intend to have the unchallenged translucency at 12 weeks which I will have to pay for as they don't do it on the NHs here in Wales. Maybe they'll do that for me so I'm not shelling out for both. Anyway I'm happy this evening I'm sure it won't be long before the gremlins crawl back in my head and taunt me.


----------



## starbaby

Aww thats fantástic hun, so pleased for you, hope you'll keep us updated. I'm in wales too, how bout that! Will you go to Brian at the bupa hosp is Cardiff? He was great with me when I was carrying dd a few years back, I had nt scan there, was worth it for some peace of mind and potentially prepare for possible outcomes. Fab pictures in that scanner too, way better than the hospital One! He even did a guestimate on gender for us saying the bits looked like a macdonalds logo so most likely a girl ha ha ha! He was right :) i'm so excited for you and will be keeping an eye out for updates, though you'll prob be on the pregnant forums now. X


----------



## 40yearoldmum

Im in North Wales on Anglesey, so the nhs is pretty shocking here, never the less I will strive to get better care and if it doesnt work nhs I will pay privately, these days you have too to get the care.
Im currently trying to get a referal to the consultantant who diagnosed my aps and thats even proviong difficult and they dont have any previous knowledge of my molar pregnancy, it beggers belief!
Will update, as I know when pregnancy stories of over 40's were published I always tried to follow to see if they got theor baby!


----------



## polkadotti

Hi I'm new here, I'm a 1970-er not 42 till December. I'm TTC my first. Just thought I'd pop in and say hi x


----------



## More4mom

Congrats 40yearoldmum!!!! That's wonderful news...! I am so happy for you! You are like a shining light of hope for the rest of us.... Well, for me, anyway!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome Polkadotti!!! Happy to have another 1970'er in the mix!!

AFM - After a recent hysteroscopy, tumour / polyp removal (that was blocking the cervical opening), I am swinging into the TWW. I'm 2 dpo and have huge hopes for this cycle. """Pressure""" I know!!! With the polyp out of the way, my FS figures this will be a very possible time to conceive...

I've been praying....! :thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

.


----------



## Oasis717

40yearoldmum said:


> Scan went well.
> Embryo with heartbeat and doesn't appear to be anything scary in there too. Sonographer said it looks like it should measured 6w5d and my dates say 7w1d she said they don't get concerned unless 4 or so days out at this stage, anyone know differently?
> Anyway she said I won't get scanned now till 12 weeks, I'm going to see doc tomorrow or Monday as there is no way I can cope going that long. If I can't get an earlier one I'll go private, I'm going to see if they will bring my NHL one earlier as I intend to have the unchallenged translucency at 12 weeks which I will have to pay for as they don't do it on the NHs here in Wales. Maybe they'll do that for me so I'm not shelling out for both. Anyway I'm happy this evening I'm sure it won't be long before the gremlins crawl back in my head and taunt me.

I am SO pleased for you, congratulations, I know it's a scary time but every pregnancy is different and every reason to be positive, your story gave me some hope as we have lost 2 babies in 4 months, I'm 41 next month with 3 healthy pregnancies in the past but this will be my husbands first, I wish you loads luck, keep in touch, hugs xxxxxx


----------



## 2blue lines

Congrats 40yearold Mom!!!!!


----------



## More4mom

Hello all!! How is everyone doing?? What's new??

I'm at 6 dpo and trying to keep myself busy... :coffee: So far, not so good! :dohh:


----------



## 40yearoldmum

hi guys
just booked a private scan for 9.4 weeks so i felt better about that. I had a shaky couple of hours this morning where i thought it was all over, just freaking myself out and being really negative, i seem to get a tiny bit nauseaous in the afternoon (which has been for all the pregnancies even the molar where people are usually sick because of the massive amounts of hcg) anyway i have had no breast tenderness for a couple of days and just felt really negative, this morning I have felt really nauseous till i ate something and now its gone so i do feel a bit more positive. I know its not healthy and I try and have moments where i concentrate on all the good things in my life and this 'healthy' little baby. But I do faulter a few times a week I hate it, I hate being like that.
Anyway Midwife this afternoon so its quite nice that things happen each week stops me feeling so desperate.


----------



## momof5wants1

well, cd 30 today and FINALLY got ch set on cd 27!!! Normally I have a 28-29 day cycle. Luckily got a surprise attack of :sex: on cd 26 late at night. So, now we start the waiting game. Hope it has a better outcome this time


----------

